# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Here's A Reason

## crashdive123

Here's a reason to have that bugout bag that you weren't sure you really needed.  http://www.comcast.net/articles/news...al.Evacuation/

----------


## Rick

Excellent post! That's exactly what I'm always harping about. I even showed the article to my wife. It doesn't have to be the end of the world. Just a regular Joe to fall asleep at the wheel or blow a front tire and you can find yourself at your sister-in-law's house (Lord help me) or in a shelter some place.

----------


## Sarge47

We've had two houses hit by vehicles on the street that leads to my place within a week of each other; one guy had died of a heart attack at the wheel pf his pick-up truck.  The other fellow was drunk, stoned, or both!  Anyway, if you don't want a BOB, check this guy out, all's he has to do is grab his jacket.

http://ericlefou.net/MES_TRUCS/MESob...ernational.htm :Cool2:

----------


## Nativedude

Yes Crash, excellent post!

You just never know?! As the saying goes:

_"Chance Favors The Prepared Mind!"_

----------


## vthompson

I am in the same boat as Rick. My wife is always asking me why I carry my "BAG" with me anytime that I go somewhere in the car. Your post is just another fine example as to why I do. Thank's for the post Crash.

----------


## Rick

I wonder how often that guy gets stopped walking out of WalMart?

----------


## laughingbeetle

When I saw this article earlier today The first thing I thought was "bug out scenerio"  The second thing was "how is my bugout bag doing supply wise?"  I spent the next hour or so going through my bag and checking contents of a couple mini bags that I stuffed in my main bag.  All was well.   As the Wareagle says, prepare always, always be prepared.

----------


## doren

I live about 300 yards from a salvage yard that connects to a major rail line. At least once a week they flatten a car with a gas tank still in it.  Every piece of glass rattles when it booms. I'm waiting for the day when a house collapses from it.

Not to mention, kids in my neighborhood like to place things on the tracks to see what a train will do to it. I may end up taking an unplanned camping trip from one of these possibilities.

----------


## Ken

> We've had two houses hit by vehicles on the street that leads to my place within a week of each other; one guy had died of a heart attack at the wheel pf his pick-up truck.  The other fellow was drunk, stoned, or both!  Anyway, if you don't want a BOB, check this guy out, all's he has to do is grab his jacket.
> 
> http://ericlefou.net/MES_TRUCS/MESob...ernational.htm


Check these out, Sarge.  This guy has a number of different styles. There's one that's right for almost every purpose.

http://www.scottevest.com/

----------


## endurance

I used to feel pretty comfortable with the largest industrial plant around me being Coors until I noticed two tanker cars full of the same stuff, hydrofloric acid, parked on their storage rail line.  Unsecured, not even a fence to keep away a curious kid.  

The number of hazard we're unaware of every day is downright scary.

----------


## Rick

Man, you are spot on again. You never know what's in the trunk of the car right next to you. How many news stories have you seen where they uncovered a meth lab or explosives or some other nasty stuff? I remember reading a news article a couple of years ago about a professor's car being stolen. In the trunk he had a secured package of anthrax that he was taking from one university to another. 

It's pretty easy to prepare for the known hazards and it's not too bad trying to prepare for the known unknown hazards. It's the unknown unknown hazards that keep you guessing.

----------

